# Yet another question.....



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I use Createx paint, not auto air or Wicked, just the plain old Createx. I have searched high and low and found about a gazillion recommendations for reducer. I watched a video from a rep for the company and he stated that Createx did not recommend any reducer for those paints. 

Last season I tried distilled water and I used a Golden Medium as well. Results were ok. It seemed like the medium helped the paint lay down better than water. Just trying to see if there is a better idea out there.

I was using an Iwata Revolution CR and just picked up an Eclipse CS.

Does anyone on here reduce those paints with anything or do you use them straight from the bottle?

Thanks for any thoughts.
Al


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I only reduce the white that I use as base layer. 2 parts paint, 1 part water and 1 part Future floor wax by Pledge. Works great.

I seriously would not recommend reducing anything else in regards to Createx really.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't reduce createx at all and I'm also using the iwata eclipse gravity feed I think hpcs I just use krylon flat white for base white


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replys gents... As soon as I can get the garage warmed up the sprayathon will begin.....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I use Auto Air reducer with Createx paints. The amount of reducer depends on what paint I'm spraying. For instance, I will use more reducer for metallic or white paint and less on transparent colors because they have different thicknesses. I also tend to add more reducer for close up detail work as it flows better when laying down small amounts of paint at a lower psi. Practice on scrap paper with different paint, distance, and psi changes to find what works best for you.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been reducing all my createx paints with water and the floor wax. Picked this up from watching youtube videos by dakotalakestackle. Paint has been flowing fine with no issues. Spraying very low pressure and am satisfied with the results. At least for me, I can't hold a candle to some of the guys on here.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

All Eyes,
Which Auto Air reducer are you using. I see there are two kinds. One is the High Performance and the other is called a Flash reducer, medium dry?

Flash Reducers &#8212; Essential additives for improving flow, atomization, and leveling. Use them to thin colors for improved flow, leveling, and atomization with an acceleration in drying time. For airbrush usage, these products aid in control and preventing over-spray when using smaller tip sizes at lower PSI settings. This results in cleaner lines when doing detail work.

W500 High Performance Reducer &#8212; Specifically designed to optimize flow and eliminate tip-dry, this reducer can be used with both Createx Wicked Colors and Createx Auto Air Colors. Flow characteristics are enhanced without surface tension, allowing for greater coverage per coat. Colors cure to a matte, level finish &#8212; perfect for automotive taping and graphics masking. W500 High Performance Reducer also allows paints to cure more completely through air drying alone and lowers the risk of cratering (in comparison to airbrush colors mixed with W100 Reducer).


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm using the 4011 fast dry flash reducer.


----------

